# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  πρόβλημα με θολωμένα τζαμια από συρόμενη μπαλκονοπορτα

## geioannou

Καλημερα καλημερα.
εδω και καποια χρονια, μη γνωριζοντας τον λογο οι 2 συρόμενες πορτες σε ενα δωμα που μενω εχουν παρει υγρασια και ειναι θολές. υπαρχει καποιος οδηγος για το πως θα μπορουσα να τα ανοιξω και να τα καθαρίσω ? Να αναφερω, σε περιπτωση που δεν εγινε κατανοητο οτι τα τζαμια στην πορτα ειναι διπλά για αυτο και το θολωμα.... 
πιστευετε ειναι κατι που μπορει να γινει απο εμενα η ειναι μια εργασια που θελει 100% επαγγελματία ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.melidisglass.gr/humidity-...-double-glass/

http://www.energ.gr/index.php?option...=74&view=topic

----------


## Gaou

φίλε μου αυτο που θέλει ειναι 100% πέταμα και αλλαγή. άσχετα με το τι έχουν μέσα τα τζάμια το φαινομενο παρουσιάζεται επειδή χαλάει ή μονωση τους ( αυτη η λαστιχοκολλα που έχουν γύρω τους τα υαλο-πετασματα).
θεωρητικά αν σφραγίσεις τα τζάμια έχεις λύση το πρόβλημα . στην πράξη ομως δεν το κάνει κανένας τζαμας. ολοι θα σου πούν να σου φέρουν καινούργιο.

η δυσκολία ειναι ότι εχει περισσότερη δουλειά το να το λύσεις να το πλύνεις και να το ξανασυναρμολογήσεις απο το να σου τοποθετήσει κάποιος ένα καινουργιο.

το πρόβλημα ειναι ότι κανένας τζαμάς απο τους τοπικούς δεν εχει τρόπο να καθαρίσει απολυτα το τζάμι το οποιο όταν πρωτοφτιαχνεται απαιτει μεθόδους καθαρισμού ειδικούς.

τώρα αν έχεις βεντούζες τζαμιών σπίτι σου και εργαλεία να το κάνεις στην πράξη δεν χάνεις τπτ αλλα νομίζω ότι θα ταλαιπωρηθείς και αποτέλεσμα ισως να μήν δεις.

----------


## geioannou

ναι αδελφε ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες. πηρε υγρασια μεσα και γι αυτο εγινε οτι εγινε. η δικη μου σκεψη ηταν να δω εαν υπαρχει τροπος να τα ανοιξω μονος μου και να τα καθαρισω πολυ καλα και να τα ξανακλεισω. τωρα βεβαια απο την στιγμη που δεν εχω τον τροπο να το κανω να ειναι παλι στεγανο, ισως ειναι μάταιο μιας και σε συντομο χρονικο διαστημα μπορει να εχουν το ιδιο προβλημα παλι. απλα την περιπτωση της αλλαγη την ξεχναω μιας και μιλαμε για 2 τετοια συρομενα και χωρις να γνωριζω, μαλλον το κοστος θα ειναι αρκετα ψιλο

----------


## vasilimertzani

δεν θελουν αλλαγη νομιζω.Ανοιγμα καθαρισμα και ξανακλεισιμο με στεγανοποιηση θελουν.Καποιος αλουμινας μπορει να το αναλαβει

----------


## NEOMELOS

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι χαζομάρα αυτό που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό όταν διάβασα το ποστ.
Αν με κάποιο τρόπο (πχ δράπανο) άνοιγε μια τρύπα στο πλαίσιο και περνούσε τζελ σιλικόνης (τα γνωστά μπιλάκια που βρίσκουμε σε σακουλάκια σε καινούριες συσκευασίες, ξέρετε, αυτά που δεν έχουν καμιά νοστιμιά :Biggrin: ) ανάμεσα στο κενό, δεν θα τραβούσαν την υγρασία;

----------


## brasidas12

Φίλε μου αν τα τζάμια έχουν πάρει την υγρασία όπως λες εδώ κ κάποια χρόνια δε ν σώζονται δυστυχώς. Έχουν ψωριασει κ δεν καθαρίζονται. Πας σε αλλαγή. Αν τα καθαριζες αμέσως με το που έπιανε υγρασία κ μονωνες καλά θα τα γλυτωνες. Στο λέω γιατί τα ίδια παθαίνουν τα τζάμια στα πούλμαν που εχουμε.

----------

